# harley davidson frame project.



## redline1968

just thought i would show a frame that i picked up on craigs list a while ago. i started to clean it up and realized that it resembles the motocycke.  so i peeled back the colors to find that  there was the harley color i was looking for. it was on the the lower tube.  i could not beleve it.   I'll probably never find the badge or the sprocket; but, i have plenty of time to look. the  tube photo is a hard one to show but you can see the odd green on it. 

mark


----------



## rustNspokes

Nice frame! You can find the sprockets on ebay, although it probably won't be a bargain. I can't say for sure, maybe someone else will confirm this but I believe H-D bicycles were made by the davis sewing machine company. It's possible that you could source davis parts from other models that would be correct for this frame.


----------



## redline1968

thanks, ya, ebay is it for the two major parts badge and sprocket.  i have been saving prewar parts for for 16 years.   i have all of it but those two parts. the fenders i have are rough but restorable.  i never thought i would find the correct frame.. it is exciting.

mark


----------



## kunzog

I have a few HD Headbadges, $175. each


----------



## imfastareyou

and there is a sprocket on ebay.... I think it has a BIN of like $365.


----------



## redline1968

i traded for that badge awhile ago for some hoppy decal designs.   in my resent research i found out that I need is the early one which is copper and embossed. I never get it but thinking of making some my self.   thanks for the help i appreciate it.  i saw the ebay sprocket.   doesn't it look a little weird with the turnings on it ?  i could fix that i quess.  what do you think about putting repops on a original frame?


----------



## kunzog

To the best of my knowledge no one ever reproduced that badge you mentioned. Too hard to make I guess, but I will take a few if you make them! Original sprockets are available, I have one but is worn out and completely useless (not for sale).


----------



## redline1968

killer bikes!  that's the badge allright.  somehow i think it can be done. its going to take some time to figure it out. that is when i have some of my previous projects finished. my old man  was a master engraver for winchester arms.  possibly he might have some ideas??? if it can be done i'll let you know down the line.

mark


----------



## dabigfish

*Harley headbadge*

yo,

got a nice headbadge, very, very close to the original. its bronze, not copper. but i had one copper plated, really looked good, only cost $15 to plate. $250, last one i have....also have sprockets for $100 each. bigestuna@aol.com


----------



## redline1968

i'll keep in touch.   there was a orig one  on epay for 500.  i missed it; but, 500 is a little high but not out of my sight.  at the moment i'am painting my muscle car so cash is fixed on that project for a little while.  can you post a photo of sprocket also.  thank you mark


----------



## Fixedwheel

Seems like there's as good a chance the frame isn't a Harley..

Would be nice to firm that up a bit before dropping serious coin.

Fixedwheel


----------



## supper15fiets

i saw this on ebay....

180422157502


----------



## redline1968

it is without a doubt harley, just look at this sites photos and compare the areas that i photoed to mine they are dead on.   i also checke the frame for color to be sure.    i just finished my car so i'm ready for the bike parts soon.


----------



## fourstarbikes

*i could get you a nice repop sproket*

$$300.00 shipped have a few


----------



## redline1968

thanks, i will consider my options for this project.   i will post a better photo also. 

mark


----------



## Fixedwheel

redline1968 said:


> it is without a doubt harley, just look at this sites photos and compare the areas that i photoed to mine they are dead on.   i also checke the frame for color to be sure.    i just finished my car so i'm ready for the bike parts soon.





Cool. Do the badge mounting holes match?

fixedwheel


----------



## dave the wave

*davis made different types of motobike frames*

lets open this for discussion.davis made different types of motobike frames for harley davidson from what i heard.anybody else know different?


----------



## Bevin

Here's photo of a H-D bicycle that we have in the Deeley Motorcycle Collection in Vancouver. Unfortunately it's a cosmetic rather than an accurate restoration however it does have the correct crank and head badge.


----------



## redline1968

well here is some better picks.  yes the badge holes do line up.  the earlier photo will show that.  i read in a brochure, that they did offer tanks on them in 1920. i haven't seen one but it also stated that they were all battery contained inside.  anybody heard of one? or seen one? i have a 1920 elgin that has this type of tank with a swithch built in to it. this elgin used the harley paint scheme and the dayton truss and rims. did elgin use the leftover hd frames?
the phots are of the whole frame and front head tube showing a seamless construction  there and an interesting array on markings on the hangar with a few clear hd color chips on it. the frame has been around the block with many colors some one painted it green over the hd color.


----------



## kunzog

HD offered the tank for only the 1919 model. A different style frame than yours. It held a dry cell for the headlight.


----------



## Ed Rouze

Still have the sprockets?  Thanks from Eddie (edrouze@yahoo.com)


----------



## redline1968

are they  the repop? or original?  can you post a picture for me? thanks mark..


----------



## fourstarbikes

Still have the sorkets as repops need plated 300 shipped


----------



## redline1968

thank you, ill have to hold out for a little longer but it still on my list.  i really do want to finish the bike just things are coming up unexpetedly..  here is a few new picks one showing the true color in the hanger.   mark


----------



## kunzog

Anyone restoring a Harley Davison bicycle or planning to, I have listed on ebay a collection or copies of Ads, catalogues and Harley press releases. There is a wealth of Harley bicycle  information there. 180 pages in all. Only one I have to sell.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260612033611&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

